# Godzilla vs. Kong: Monster-Blockbuster räumt ab, Kinostart bei uns noch unklar



## Christian Fussy (29. März 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Godzilla vs. Kong: Monster-Blockbuster räumt ab, Kinostart bei uns noch unklar  * gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Godzilla vs. Kong: Monster-Blockbuster räumt ab, Kinostart bei uns noch unklar  *


----------



## Loosa (29. März 2021)

Das Zusammenwürfeln der verschiedenen Universen ist aber arg vorhersehbar. Wie wäre es mit etwas Mut?!
Godzilla vs. Batman, _das_ wäre mal ein Auftritt!


----------



## Gast1661893802 (30. März 2021)

Loosa schrieb:


> Das Zusammenwürfeln der verschiedenen Universen ist aber arg vorhersehbar. Wie wäre es mit etwas Mut?!
> Godzilla vs. Batman, _das_ wäre mal ein Auftritt!


Kryptonidgodzilla (rote Version von Spacegodzilla) gegen Superman, das wäre ähnlich Disaströs für DC


----------



## KasperK (30. März 2021)

Spannendes und inspirierendes Thema für Spieleentwickler, ich denke, sie könnten einige gute Ideen daraus ziehen


----------



## CyrionX (31. März 2021)

+3 für die Synopsis


----------

